# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  Ваше мнение

## voipgsm

Недавно набрел в интернете на один интересный сайт.Там предлогается некая работа которая заключается в том чтобы даже не знаю как обьяснить))... в общем мне платят за то чтобы люди из других стран звонили дешего своим друзьям из россии.:) Хотелось бы услышать мнение людей об этом. 1000 руб в день выходит очень легко....:cool:

----------


## voipgsm

Если кому интересно вот адрес voipgsm.org Может сайт и не очень сделан но ребята нормальные,и деньги платят 100%:yes:

----------

